# Larry Bird: Tinsley will be traded or cut



## nbanoitall

Regardless the Nuggets could sure use this didn't make the playoffs in the east cast off. its sad and kinda funny that its come to the point that while Tinsley has shown he is better than either Ford or Jack at his best- he still we be waived or traded.
I'd send atkins and hunter for him. either way- get this done denver. no excuses


----------



## Ruff Draft

Sign him on the cheap as Hinrich's back-up.


----------



## pac4eva5

i dont want any part of tinsley. hes another giant ego with no outside shooting. no thanks.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> i dont want any part of tinsley. hes another giant ego with no outside shooting. no thanks.


when tinsley was in high school- he decided to go to night school so he could play street ball all day long. the guy used to love basketball. he was one of the best JC players in the country and then moved on to iowa state. tinsley never had trouble with the law or was ever noted for having an ego issue.
Tinsley just needs a change of scenery. In pervious years Tinsley worked on his game and was shooting around 37% from beyond the arc. His first season he averaged 8.1 assists and this season 8.4 assists. 
I wouldn't be so quick to right him off on any account. When healthy and having his head in the game he is one of the best pass first pgs in the league.


----------



## jericho

The "healthy" part is my biggest concern. Since his rookie year, he's logged more than 52 games only twice in six years. I'd be fine with bringing him aboard if there's a cheap way to do it, but I wouldn't expect much from him.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Melo, Smith and Tinsley on the same team?

Not a good combination in my opinion.


----------



## pac4eva5

what does JR have anything to do with tinsley? outside of driving a vehicle, JR has transformed into argubally the only leader on the team. his attitude is amazing now. he is incredibly active every time he touches the court. he is the only guy who actually gets into the game while sitting on the bench. and he is most definetly the most talented player on the team. hes an allstar in 2-3 years (or next year if we get rid or iverson)


----------



## pac4eva5

nbanoitall said:


> when tinsley was in high school- he decided to go to night school so he could play street ball all day long. the guy used to love basketball. he was one of the best JC players in the country and then moved on to iowa state. tinsley never had trouble with the law or was ever noted for having an ego issue.
> Tinsley just needs a change of scenery. In pervious years Tinsley worked on his game and was shooting around 37% from beyond the arc. His first season he averaged 8.1 assists and this season 8.4 assists.
> I wouldn't be so quick to right him off on any account. When healthy and having his head in the game he is one of the best pass first pgs in the league.


ok for one thing, he is not a good shooter. career 30% is garbage. he gets hurt every other day. thats the LAST thing the nuggets want. hes not a good defender, granted hes better than iverson. and his contract isnt all that sexy. 7 mill for 3 years?

we are better off going after hinrich who CAN shoot the three consistantly. who CAN guard any pg in the league and most SG's as well. who DOESNT have an ego. and is very unselfish with the ability to play off the ball. hes a top 3 perfect fit next to iverson and the best available option for this team.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> ok for one thing, he is not a good shooter. career 30% is garbage. he gets hurt every other day. thats the LAST thing the nuggets want. hes not a good defender, granted hes better than iverson. and his contract isnt all that sexy. 7 mill for 3 years?
> 
> we are better off going after hinrich who CAN shoot the three consistantly. who CAN guard any pg in the league and most SG's as well. who DOESNT have an ego. and is very unselfish with the ability to play off the ball. hes a top 3 perfect fit next to iverson and the best available option for this team.


first off i'm on the hinrich trade. but with that being said jericho hit the name on the head. the only thing to worry about is injuries. i know this guy a lot better than you do. he's a soft spoken guy and saying he has an ego is off base. tinsley has had more problems than just health. a few years ago he missed a lot of a season when his mother became seriously ill.
a change of scenery would do tinsley a lot of good. if you can get him for hunter and atkins you do it.


----------



## pac4eva5

other than iverson (and hopefully kleiza), atkins and hunter are our only bit of cap relief for next year. i dont wanna add another 7 mill for the next 3 years, expecially for a guy who isnt a good fit.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> other than iverson (and hopefully kleiza), atkins and hunter are our only bit of cap relief for next year. i dont wanna add another 7 mill for the next 3 years, expecially for a guy who isnt a good fit.


you could argue that he'd be an injury risk- or that he would come out of shape but to say he isn't a good fit is wrong. there are two jamaal tinsley's ive seen and one is a great fit the other is hopefully left in indiana along with the ghost of stephen jackson.
if you want to say the risk isn't worth the additional year of contract fine- but dont say he isn't a good fit- and dont give me that we are going to land a superstar in 2010 crap either.
all things considered the potiental reward is worth the risk- because we aren't giving up any part of our team from last year


----------



## pac4eva5

lol im not trying to land a superstar in 2010. its completely obvious the nuggets are desperate for relief. the luxery tax is killing stan apparently. it would benice to spnd our mle one of these days.

and yes, hes a bad fit. hes not a good shooter. thats really all it takes not to fit in.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> lol im not trying to land a superstar in 2010. its completely obvious the nuggets are desperate for relief. the luxery tax is killing stan apparently. it would benice to spnd our mle one of these days.
> 
> and yes, hes a bad fit. hes not a good shooter. thats really all it takes not to fit in.


just being fair- Tinsley and AI's 3 point shooting at the career level is clearly identical- even though Tinsley has had some better years.
If you are honestly evaluating Tinsley- he is a pass first PG who has shot 37% from the 3 point line in the past. Tinsley has also had some pretty good defensive years as well.
My only concern is will he get rid of his distractions and come in and work hard and i also agree he is an injury risk. but for atkins and hunter it makes sense for denver.


----------



## Coatesvillain

This is stupid on Bird's part. Why would he announce that he'd cut Tinsley if he can't trade him? Doesn't he realize that by doing that he's basically telling any potential trade partners to just wait for him to be released?


----------



## nbanoitall

Coatesvillain said:


> This is stupid on Bird's part. Why would he announce that he'd cut Tinsley if he can't trade him? Doesn't he realize that by doing that he's basically telling any potential trade partners to just wait for him to be released?


dont know wtf bird is thinking- but i know if tinsley gets waived- denver probably isn't high on his list. which is why denver should send off atkins and hunter


----------



## pac4eva5

i dont think bobby jones is under contract noitall.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> i dont think bobby jones is under contract noitall.


ive suggested trading atkins and hunter- where does bobby jones play into this?


----------



## pac4eva5

ur sig


----------



## djtoneblaze

pac4eva5 said:


> ok for one thing, he is not a good shooter. career 30% is garbage. he gets hurt every other day. thats the LAST thing the nuggets want. hes not a good defender, granted hes better than iverson. and his contract isnt all that sexy. 7 mill for 3 years?
> 
> we are better off going after hinrich who CAN shoot the three consistantly. who CAN guard any pg in the league and most SG's as well. who DOESNT have an ego. and is very unselfish with the ability to play off the ball. hes a top 3 perfect fit next to iverson and the best available option for this team.


Hinrich is the last thing Denver needs: an overrated chucker who can't shoot under pressure. Melo may never touch the ball again with Hinrich and Iverson in the backcourt.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

If it was up to me you guys would have this bum for free...


----------



## nbanoitall

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If it was up to me you guys would have this bum for free...


if our front office wasn't a bunch of bums we already would have taken your bum off your hands.


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> when tinsley was in high school- he decided to go to night school so he could play street ball all day long. the guy used to love basketball. he was one of the best JC players in the country and then moved on to iowa state. tinsley never had trouble with the law or was ever noted for having an ego issue.
> Tinsley just needs a change of scenery. In pervious years Tinsley worked on his game and was shooting around 37% from beyond the arc. His first season he averaged 8.1 assists and this season 8.4 assists.
> I wouldn't be so quick to right him off on any account. When healthy and having his head in the game he is one of the best pass first pgs in the league.


Sometimes I wonder about you. Granted, Tinsley would be a huge upgrade, but he just adds to the Nuggets' problems (undersized backcourt, poor defense, no catch and shoot guys, problem players) without really helping anything, especially under the Karl system.


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> Sometimes I wonder about you. Granted, Tinsley would be a huge upgrade, but he just adds to the Nuggets' problems (undersized backcourt, poor defense, no catch and shoot guys, problem players) without really helping anything, especially under the Karl system.


Whats to wonder about? I'm Crazy.
But seriously we had a nice up and coming team with this guy named Andre Miller running the show. For years and years we had a shooting guard problem. For years and years I complained about this. Now we have an undersized SG and serious ball movement problems. I'm not blaming AI for this, but at this point I see why we need to trade him and am sad we couldn't have just kept Andre Miller and offerred Raja Bell or Mo Pete the full MLE when they were free agents.
But that time is passed and now we need to go out and get a point guard cheap. So either sign a Livingston and take a risk or trade for a Tinsley (you take back an extra year but you arent giving up much). Then you try and get younger and move AI before he walks next summer.


----------



## darth-horax

I just look at our roster and have no idea how this team is going to contend for a championship...they'll be LUCKY to get to the playoffs with this bunch.


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> Whats to wonder about? I'm Crazy.
> But seriously we had a nice up and coming team with this guy named Andre Miller running the show. For years and years we had a shooting guard problem. For years and years I complained about this. Now we have an undersized SG and serious ball movement problems. I'm not blaming AI for this, but at this point I see why we need to trade him and am sad we couldn't have just kept Andre Miller and offerred Raja Bell or Mo Pete the full MLE when they were free agents.
> But that time is passed and now we need to go out and get a point guard cheap. So either sign a Livingston and take a risk or trade for a Tinsley (you take back an extra year but you arent giving up much). Then you try and get younger and move AI before he walks next summer.


Oh, if they got Tinsley and moved AI, that would make some sense. However, while I'm praying AI gets traded, I think they're content to let him walk.


----------



## darth-horax

I do'nt trust hte Nuggets front office.
They traded Camby for nothing (cap relief), they let Mutombo walk, they'll let AI go, too.


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> Oh, if they got Tinsley and moved AI, that would make some sense. However, while I'm praying AI gets traded, I think they're content to let him walk.


exactly. Tinsley at at 6'3 would actually make our back court taller compared to having two guys that in reality are under 6 foot. 
If the Nuggets can get back some expiring contracts in the trade I can see it happening. AI needs to be traded ASAP.
Jamaal Tinsley, Rasho Nesterovic (exp), Mike Dunleavy, 1st rounder
for
Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins


----------



## darth-horax

Throw in David Harrison, too.


----------



## Zuca

GS and Indiana talking about Tinsley:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54291/20080905/warriors_and_pacers_talking_about_tinsley/


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> exactly. Tinsley at at 6'3 would actually make our back court taller compared to having two guys that in reality are under 6 foot.
> If the Nuggets can get back some expiring contracts in the trade I can see it happening. AI needs to be traded ASAP.
> Jamaal Tinsley, Rasho Nesterovic (exp), Mike Dunleavy, 1st rounder
> for
> Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins


I strongly doubt the nuggets would do this.

Wally, Eric Snow and Ben Wallace for AI, Chucky and Nene.


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> I strongly doubt the nuggets would do this.
> 
> Wally, Eric Snow and Ben Wallace for AI, Chucky and Nene.


I can say as a pure Nuggets fan that we got major problems. The thing about me is I'll be a Nuggets fan regardless of who gets traded and long after all these guys retire. I'm looking at how we've been drafting (outside of the Melo pick which was obvious) and its really pissing me off. We make a good pick and we trade it... plus what we keep we **** up.
Now I can see why you might want AI to go to Cleveland, but I'd rather bring back the point guard in Tinsley, plus the expiring contract in Rasho, plus a g/f who had a pretty decent year for the Pacers, plus the first rounder.


----------

